# Robbie (The Flying Magpie)



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Where the hell are ya girl? Anyone heard from her lately? I sent her a PM with no reply. Hope all is well. We miss you. LOL , that should read The Laughing Magpie.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Now that you mention it, Dave......Yeah!!!!! Where the heck is she?!?!?!?!? ROBBIE!!!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe I've been asleep at the wheel, but I haven't seen anything from Lucile lately either - hope she's ok... Maybe I've just missed her posts - or she's busy with Christmas...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Maybe I've been asleep at the wheel, but I haven't seen anything from Lucile lately either - hope she's ok... Maybe I've just missed her posts - or she's busy with Christmas...


LOL , Lucile is fine as of ten am this morning, She just said that she told her husband to bring home a case of Baileys.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie was last on Dec; 6 th. You can check by clicking on member and looking at "last activity." I emailed her privately a week ago and still no answer. Maybe she's on holidays. I was just wondering if anyone remembered her mentioning anything like this?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was just thinking the other day that we hadn't heard from her in a while. I hope everything is OK!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have wondered about Robbie too. Hope she is just super busy - in a good way!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I was able to get a little time to myself today to try to catch up. Had a family problem in Nov and its finally resolving so hopefully I won't be so overextended and tired. I have soooo much catching up!!!! The first thread was the Christmas Pictures they brought a smile to my face. I have missed everyone!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave he didn't get a case, but a big bottle. I have started in on it as of 2:30 pm today. Grandkids went home, DH is outside playing with his tractor and Rosie and Josie Wales are curled up on the sofa and I am sipping Baileys. It is Christmas Eve and I wish everyone a merry Christmas. By the way have any of you set the clock and got up at midnight to see the animals talk? Yeah I have, but nothing happened. I figure there is a time zone thing going on. Do any of you know what time zone midnight comes when the animals talk?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I have had you in my thoughts lots, it is great to hear you had a nice visit with your family. Also glad to hear you DH did not buy a case of Baileys, enjoy your holiday and each others company...sometimes life gets busy and we forget how much we truely enjoy the company of our spouse. Happy Holidays!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just so everyone knows , I gave Robbie hell for leaving us hanging. LOL. Lucile, you go easy on that Baileys. I know it goes down toooooo easy. Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Just so everyone knows , I gave Robbie hell for leaving us hanging. LOL. Lucile, you go easy on that Baileys. I know it goes down toooooo easy. Have a great Christmas everyone.


It's OK... it's MEDICINAL!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

In case anyone cares, the animals talk at midnight "Bethlehem" time. I have already missed it. Do you think I should tell the grandchildren? 

Went out to eat and no restaurants open that serve good food. Had Mexican and that ended the Baileys thing. The two don't go together.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've never heard of that Lucile. What do they talk about? lol . Yeah Baileys and Mexican don't sound compatable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Dave it is an old Christmas myth. While rearing my children I of course told them these stories and always managed to have them asleep before midnight. Therefore, we never heard them talking, so I really don't know what they talk about. Oh yeah you have to have a barn where they all congregate. We actually had one when my boys were little.

I have been lucky with my tales to the children and grandchildren. You know that you can make a snowman with Christmas snow and it will turn into Frosty. Again luckily we live in the south and have never had a snowfall on Christmas day that was deep enough to make a snowman. There has been a time or two that I was pretty worried about what I was going to tell them when it would start snowing on Christmas morning. But each time the snow would stop.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You're some gramma Lucile. Sneaky too. Love your stories. Watching The Sound of Music right now. Seen it twenty times. All time favorite. I think I was about ten when it came out. LOL Many moons ago.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would have voted for the case of Baileys-always my fav drink in the winter time. Tonight after "fur kids" & hubby go to sleep I plan on pouring a glass turning on the lights on the tree and just sit and watch the lights for a while-wish I could be there to hear the animals speak but alas we have already missed the time frame.

Happy Holidays to all
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T (still here & for as long as she needs me)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Robbie!! Merry Christmas!!

December is a busy month, seems like the forum has slowed down in general this month.. I bet it will be back to the usual hum after the holiday season 

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I would have voted for the case of Baileys-always my fav drink in the winter time. Tonight after "fur kids" & hubby go to sleep I plan on pouring a glass turning on the lights on the tree and just sit and watch the lights for a while-wish I could be there to hear the animals speak but alas we have already missed the time frame.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all
> Pat (humom to)
> ...


Good to hear from you Pat. It's nice to take time like that to reflect. We all should do it more. Merry Christmas .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Robbie, it is so good to hear from you, and you too, Pat.

Lucile, the Baileys sounds like a great idea! And I hadn't heard of the animals talking at midnight either. 

Youngest son always had to go to sleep with the 'Yule Log' on TV when he was growing up. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Well Dave it is an old Christmas myth. While rearing my children I of course told them these stories and always managed to have them asleep before midnight. Therefore, we never heard them talking, so I really don't know what they talk about. Oh yeah you have to have a barn where they all congregate. We actually had one when my boys were little.


for all the years that I kept my horses at home, I would go out into the barn for my late night check... Make sure everyone had enough blankets on, top up hay, make sure that everyone gor some warm water... On Christmas eve I would do it right after our 11PM candle light service at church, so it really was midnight. And I do believe I heard them talk. I would stand there in the crisp, cold dark, and they would breath their warm, steamy breath at me, and I knew what they were saying.

See, I believe that it's not that the animals can suddenly speak English, but that when we open our hearts, we can hear what they have to say. And on Christmas eve, when we are caught up in the miracle of the Christ Child, if we listen with our HEARTS, we can hear the animals speak.

A peaceful Christmas Eve to all of you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That was lovely Karen. I can remember being an altar boy when young. And we would serve at midnight mass on Christmas eve. It was such a long day and some of the altar boys passed out from standing there like little angels and inhaling the incense for the nearly two hour ceremony. LOL.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Merry and peaceful Christmas to all my dear friends on the forum whether they be 4 or 2 legged,talking or silent.Much love to you all Xxxx.


----------

